# Aaaaw - poor little cat...



## Meowy Catkin (19 April 2014)

... he's locked out and he wants to come in.  

I did let him in as he paws at the glass to get my attention and makes that horrible 'nails on a chalkboard' noise.  It's very effective, he's got me well trained.


----------



## teacups (19 April 2014)

Love the photo - gorgeous cat, too!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 April 2014)

Thanks - he's a darling.  I was lucky to have the camera to hand as I'd just been photographing my mare's op.


----------



## teacups (19 April 2014)

Just looked - your poor mare. Hope it heals up quickly. The 'before' photo is also very nice, lovely face :biggrin3:


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 April 2014)

Faracat said:



			... he's locked out and he wants to come in.  

I did let him in as he paws at the glass to get my attention and makes that horrible 'nails on a chalkboard' noise.  It's very effective, he's got me well trained. 






Click to expand...


cuteeeeee love it


----------



## LessThanPerfect (19 April 2014)

Egyptian Mau?  Lovely!


----------



## Fransurrey (19 April 2014)

Oh that face! Makes me want to give him a big kissie wooo!


----------



## Tiffany (19 April 2014)

He's a handsome boy and clearly got you wrapped round his tiny paws!


----------



## Arizahn (19 April 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2014)

Thanks everyone. 

He is a Mau - well spotted (pun intended ).


----------



## TrasaM (20 April 2014)

He's lovely. One of mine does the annoying scratchy glass noise to be let in whilst big son actually taps on the glass. However if he wants to be let out he scratches. I always know who's at the door before I look.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2014)

They do have their individual quirks - I can tell which cat has come in the flap just from the sound.  I like the way one of yours has a different signal for 'let me in' and for 'let me out'. That's clever.


----------



## Blanche (20 April 2014)

Did anyone else look at the photo and think those windows are so,so clean  . Or is it just me who looks on her own windows with shame! Cute cat too.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2014)

I think the angle helps, there are definitely smeary paw prints on it if you look at the right angle.


----------



## LessThanPerfect (20 April 2014)

Faracat said:



			Thanks everyone. 

He is a Mau - well spotted (pun intended ).
		
Click to expand...

I have two black smoke maus so I had an unfair advantage!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2014)

Photos are definitely required. 

I wanted to get another Mau, but they are really hard to find and expensive. I was really lucky finding Kasper, I just really regret not having his brother too.


----------



## LessThanPerfect (20 April 2014)

Faracat said:



			Photos are definitely required. 

I wanted to get another Mau, but they are really hard to find and expensive. I was really lucky finding Kasper, I just really regret not having his brother too.
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone tell me how to post pics, please?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2014)

Either upload from your computer to an album in your forum profile, which people can then go and look at, or upload to photobucket (or similar) and post the IMG code in the forum reply box.


----------

